# Four Wheeler on Ice question



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

kmonty said:


> By law yes you have to wear a helmet. By your own personal judgment or at least mine, i do not wear a helmet on the ice. 1. I am going at slow speeds anyway, there is no risk at all of flipping over. 2. If i was to go through the ice wearing the helmet, it will make it that much harder to get out of the ice, and it puts yourself at more of a risk of drowning IF you went through on your ATV. I've had sheriff and CO's stop me and ask where my helmet is, i tell them the same thing i just posted on here... Never have i gotten a ticket. Its your life and if you think wearing a helmet will make you safer on your ATV on the ice ten wear it, but if you feel that it would endanger your life IF you and your ATV went through, don't wear it...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have always rode on the ice on 4 Wheeler with a helmet kind of like on my sled. I never thought about it being harder to get out of the water. Can you explain why? I may need to change my habits.
thanks


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Jim58 said:


> Is it a new law that you can't ride 2 up on a sled?


No...just quads. The sled has to have space for a second rider though.

Most CO's are good about you riding two up on a quad on the ice for fishing purposes. What they don't want is you going 65 mph across the lake. If you're going slow from spot to spot with helmets on, they often understand. That said, check with the local CO's first. I asked before I did it and they were both fine with it. My wife and I often ride double and get checked 2-3 times per day. They're really good with us. They remember us from yer to year too...


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> It was explained last year that you do not need a trail permit to drive it to the lake. As long as you can establish that you are going fishing...Such as fishing equipment with you.


snowmobile yes, you are correct. atv NO. sleds are registered and pay a registration fee, atv are not and do not have a registration fees. this is why you have to buy a orv permit for atv's to ride on the hard water. 

also for both sleds and atv's be careful where you unload and start riding from.... the CO can write you a ticket if you access the water from a PUBLIC launch, road, park or trail. best to drop them on the ice and start there. 

think of it like launching a boat, take the trailer to the launch, back them off onto the water, gear up, go park the truck and trailer, come back to the atv/sled and start on the water. 

Ski


----------



## wexman (Apr 14, 2007)

In my original post I meant to say ORV sticker not trail permit. I was on Lk Missaukee yesterday and we parked on the ice and unloaded there. we had two on my quad and did have helmets and a ORV sticker but I was not aware of the need to have a two up for this type of use. There were many quads on the lake and I only saw two other fisherman using helmets.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

No, you don't need an ORV on hard water. Only on designated trails.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a ticket a few years ago for not having a ORV on the quad. It was on the seat of my truck but that didn't matter. He was a complete ass and his partner was worse. And he didn't know where he even was. We were north of erickson and he told me we were south of linwood. And when I asked why he had a 2010 sticker like I do and not an 11 he said its a municpal vehicle so he didn't need one. Which I told him was bullspit andhis partner started gettin cocky so I asked them to leave and give me my ticket. So they did. But after that short story moral is just spend the 20 or whatever it is exactly so you don't have to deal with CO'S like that. Most are very nice and helpful but ones like that ruin it. And as for goingto the ice. Around here on the bay from my experience they tend to leave you alone unless there is not sticker or your driving like an idiot. Helmets and riders are no biggy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

jiggin is livin said:


> I got a ticket a few years ago for not having a ORV on the quad. It was on the seat of my truck but that didn't matter. He was a complete ass and his partner was worse. And he didn't know where he even was. We were north of erickson and he told me we were south of linwood. And when I asked why he had a 2010 sticker like I do and not an 11 he said its a municpal vehicle so he didn't need one. Which I told him was bullspit andhis partner started gettin cocky so I asked them to leave and give me my ticket. So they did. But after that short story moral is just spend the 20 or whatever it is exactly so you don't have to deal with CO'S like that. Most are very nice and helpful but ones like that ruin it. And as for goingto the ice. Around here on the bay from my experience they tend to leave you alone unless there is not sticker or your driving like an idiot. Helmets and riders are no biggy
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


:lol: You told him to give you a ticket so he did. any vehicle used by law enforcement is exempt from ORV stickers.


----------

